# The Walking Dead Themed Party..HELP!



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

OK, so I am having a Walking Dead Themed party and I am looking for ANY and ALL ideas possible for what to do for food, games, etc. 

I've got a cemetery set up with tombstones, zombie groundbreakers, I'm making some new standing zombies this year but what else? I need help. My party is Oct. 26 and I have TONS Of people coming. ITs an annual party and this is our 3rd year so people are excited. 

I give gift baskets for best costume, scariest costume, best couple/duo and most Creative. any ideas for what to put in them? We usually have a popcorn tub from Dollar Tree, popcorn, candy a horror movie and other nicknacks. 
im trying to figure out some game ideas and we have karaoke this year but I need help for creative ideas.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I want to do a zombie theme in the future (so of coarse Ive planned every detail out already...obsessed, LOL) . I planned for a Zombie Hide and Seek and a Survival Scavenger Hunt

Zombie Hide&Seek...In my version each member hides with only one person being it, as another member is found (zombiefied) they too join the it team...eventually the entire party will be searching for the last two players. Last one to be zombified wins.

Survival SHunt...Everyone starts with a flashlight (as they try to turn on the flashlight they will notice it doesnt work...no batteries but a clue inside telling them where to find the batteries) after that they will start their actual SHunt. Looking for stuff like sardines, matches, water, bandages, weapons, etc. Might even add some zombies to chase them during their SHunt.

I also saw a game mentioned on the forum (cant remember who came up with it but it was great), they planned on doing a version of musical chairs...by having chairs randomly placed through out the party (enough for every guest minus 1) then they would randomly sound a siren to alert everyone to take a seat (or grab an air mask)...you could maybe do this or something similar like they have to grab a weapon (to fight the zombie) you could get some cheap Walmart/Dollar Tree baseball bats (add blood splatters of coarse, LOL) and alert everyone with zombie moaning instead of a siren...just remember to remove a baseball bat in between zombie attacks 

Heres a link to my pinterest page...my plan was to make the house look all abandoned and boarded up. I would have the interior look distressed and abandoned...I would have some blood smears and splatters as though the original owners were attacked by zombies...We (my party) would take refuge in the house feasting on canned goods (food served in mason jars) from the cellar left by the former owners....

I would keep the house pretty zombie free, except maybe a hand or two in the window or under the door (accompanied with some moaning recorded on a loop)...Outside, would have zombies everywhere...

heres my link http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-party-zombies-2013/


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

This is AWESOME! LOVING IT


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Wonderful! I'm also doing the zombie theme this year, but I almost forgot to put in fun items. Love your pinterest page Pumpkinpie! @Seante: so what will your night look like this far? Start-to-end I mean.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Gotta do something with the bloody ears Dollar Tree carries! I'm thinking of a game played at babyshowers where everyone is given a safetypin to wear and if you hear anyone speak the word "baby" you get to claim their pin. At the end of the night whoever has the most pins wins a prize.
In this version give each guest an ear on a string to wear around their neck(like Daryl did) and if you hear someone say the word "zombie" you claim their necklace.

This isn't about the Walking Dead but I recently heard of a game played at a kids party who had a ZombieLand theme. The mom hid dozens of twinkies all around the yard for the kids to hunt down. I loved that idea!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awe thanks Nikita...too sweet 
Haha both of those are pretty cute Deadna....Love the ears, hadn't even thought of them (and I love me some Daryl Dixon)...you could even use them to play the money/toe tag game...


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

What is the money/toe tag game?

I haven't got everything planned yet. I'm doing a bunch of zombies outside. My party is always mainly outside because my house is small. We have a cemetery scene at the end of our front yard, which we have a huge front yard and a small back yard so we party in the front lol. So i'm setting up my cemetery scene like I always do, building on it and then I have a party tent that I set up and put tables under for food and I will decorate that area...and then we set everything else up from there. This year we are doing karaoke for the first time with a karaoke machine I just bought. I do decorate the inside of my house too. I bought some things from orientaltrading this year that are zombie related and will go in our gift baskets for the costume contest that we have every year. I'm thinking of doing that zombie tag game where one person is a zombie and as they are tagged, others become zombies and go after the others until there is one left and that one left will get a prize for being a survivor. I have tons of skulls, skeletons and such. I'm hosting a prop building party next week for all my friends to come over and build their own dead body/zombie....which everyone is exited. Their bodies/zombies will go outside for decorations and they can either take them home at the end of the party or we will keep them to add next year. 
I'm going to board up the windows on my house, paint a sheet and hang on the roof that says "ALIVE INSIDE". 
There are a few rooms that I don't want people entering in my house so I'm going to put zombie hands coming out from under the doors and a sign that says "DON"T OPEN, DEAD INSIDE" 

As far as food i'm still working on ideas. 

i've already started buying some candy and stuff for the party.


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Haha, again this is so different form the parties I throw. Although the theme is similar and I was also going for a tag game and zombify everyone (after which the first band starts playing). Right before the attack I'll shimmer the lights and then turn to dark for a couple of seconds, so that when the lights go on, there will suddenly be a zombie (or several). Also, i thought around midnight (I sooo hope none of my cutomers arew on this forum, or I'l spoil the surprise) instead of de sounding of an old clock, it will be an air-squadron twelve times, after which US-marines will barge in (yeah, for some reason that's extra terrifying for Dutch people haha) and they will have to eighter fight them or join them, with a lazergame! I'm so proud of this idea...nobody will expect them. And then you have three parties: survivors, soldiers and zombies. Should work perfectly. Hope this is of any use to you at all. XD


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

The money/toe tag game (I'll try my best to explain it)

At the start of your party after everyone has arrived you give your guest their fake money/toe tags (or in this case ears/fingers/etc along with a piece of paper explaining the rules of the game. The basic idea is to be the person with the most money/toe tags at the end of the night. Inform your guests in the rules that this game has no rules...they can do whatever they need or want to do to get money/toe tags from the other guests. This includes trading services (no not that)...like getting someone a drink for one of their toe tags/money, they can beg them for it and they can steal it.
***Remember not to give your guests anything like a bag to place their items in, that would be too easy. At the end of the night the person with the most wins a prize.

We are doing this game at our carnival this year, we will start with each person receiving 13 carnival tickets...however beyond the regular rules we are making it so guests will also be able to win more tickets at the games, but to keep them from just having loads and loads of tickets we are also making them pay with tickets to play games (1ticket to play PAYS 5 tickets if you win) and to eat at the concession booths. We figure this way people will be encouraged to play games multiple times  At the end of the evening our guests will be using their carnival tickets to enter our raffles...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

The money/toe tag game (I'll try my best to explain it)

At the start of your party after everyone has arrived you give your guest their fake money/toe tags (or in this case ears/fingers/etc along with a piece of paper explaining the rules of the game. The basic idea is to be the person with the most money/toe tags at the end of the night. Inform your guests in the rules that this game has no rules...they can do whatever they need or want to do to get money/toe tags from the other guests. This includes trading services (no not that)...like getting someone a drink for one of their toe tags/money, they can beg them for it and they can steal it.
***Remember not to give your guests anything like a bag to place their items in, that would be too easy. At the end of the night the person with the most wins a prize.

We are doing this game at our carnival this year, we will start with each person receiving 13 carnival tickets...however beyond the regular rules we are making it so guests will also be able to win more tickets at the games, but to keep them from just having loads and loads of tickets we are also making them pay with tickets to play games (1ticket to play PAYS 5 tickets if you win) and to eat at the concession booths. We figure this way people will be encouraged to play games multiple times  At the end of the evening our guests will be using their carnival tickets to enter our raffles...


----------



## lespionne (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi there! I signed up because I'm in the same boat- Walking Dead theme. Although I'm a Halloween fanatic= it's not for Halloween, just a premiere party with a few friends. But I wanted to suggest Walking Dead specific touches. For example- I typed up offical FEMA/CDC letters informing my guests that they're infected and have to report for the antidote, etc. I splashed fake blood on it for effect. I also used FEMA logo and printed out to put on water bottles. Zombie cocktails, meat lableled "fresh flesh", guacamole in a gutted out doll. I don't know if they have 99 cent stores by you but they have great stuff this year- severed arm, legs, brains, fingers are especially realistic. tons of stuff there. I have a pair of handcuffs, gonna bloody it up and lay a severed hand near itI. I'm going to put brains and heart on platters w/parsley springs and put some additional fake karo blood for effect, mixing it w/the real food. Making a graveyard cake with a zombified barbie coming out of it and jelly worms. Making bloody handprints on my curtains w/red paint (they're old anyway) and gonna shred and hang at angles... um, what else... I got a brown cowboy hat that I put a sherrif star on the front. I' d LOVE to somehow do a Daryl crossbow- that would be a fab game. I came across a CAUTION tape that had blown away so I gobbled that up. Will lay out those face masks as protection from the virus (again 99 cent store) . Making same sign about "dead inside" but also one that says "Sophia, stay here. We will come every day".
Also planning a "Pin the (not sure which body part) on the Zombie game". 
That's all the ideas I have at the moment but hopefully there will be more aand would love to hear what ideas other folks here have too!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

WOW those are awesome ideas...makes me want to have a party now 
I bet you could make your zombie Barbie into bicycle girl even(the one Rick went back to the park to shoot). I know they have bikes in Barbies size,you can lay one near her body!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

My plan for the party I am having is to smoke ribs and pork shoulder. I will lay the ribs standing open like a cracked open rib cage and put the pulled pork int he center in between. Red cabbage coleslaw in a skull bowl for the top of the food display


----------



## lespionne (Sep 17, 2012)

The rib thing sounds gross and great!
Also, if I had a yard I would totally love a zombie shooting game. Ideally with the rifles they use. Another cheapie is writing on mirrors with lipstick. "Please Forgive Us" is one I'm planning for the bathroom along with a face down corpse in the red food colored tub. I don't know your budget but mine is VERY low budg and I often check out books from the library as decor. In this case the walking dead graphic novels of course). BUt mine is a small , tv watching group and not a mambo party. still.
For costume gifts how about a Zombie Apocalypse Survival kit? I believe CDC actually sells one (an all purpose kit but playing off the theme) but you could do fun one and put an official label: OPEN ONLY IN EVENT OF ZOMBIE OUTBREAK. If you wanted real stuff you could put swiss army knife, flashlight, water purification tablets, emergency med kit (those are great to have around) and put CDC/FEMA labels on candy like they're pills, etc.

and since yours is outside you could do tents, campsite stuff with lanterns etc.


----------



## hole143 (Oct 7, 2012)

*Some more The Walking Dead Party Ideas if you're still looking...*

hi, here are some more The Walking Dead Party Ideas if you're still looking http://fabyouparties.blogspot.com/2012/10/un-dead-gorgeous-how-to-be-glam-zombie.html 





Seante said:


> OK, so I am having a Walking Dead Themed party and I am looking for ANY and ALL ideas possible for what to do for food, games, etc.
> 
> I've got a cemetery set up with tombstones, zombie groundbreakers, I'm making some new standing zombies this year but what else? I need help. My party is Oct. 26 and I have TONS Of people coming. ITs an annual party and this is our 3rd year so people are excited.
> 
> ...


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm doing a zombie themed party next year too! 
I already have lots of ideas for food and decorations. I just have to keep everything in order til next year! I really like the idea about the twinkies and daryls necklace! 

I've been saving prescription bottles too, I think they'd make cute little decorations if I make antidote labels for them. Maybe even a pile of them in the bathroom, people would stockpile painkillers and antibiotics, right?!


----------

